# Dani California ya lleva más de 1.000



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Queridísima compañera forera DaniCalifornia *​ 
*Acabo de darme cuenta de que ya has superado los 1.000 posts en esta casa; así, te abro este hilo para agradecerte toda la ayuda que siempre brindas con tanta simpatía, cariño y buena disposición.*​ 
*Es un placer coincidir contigo y una suerte contar con la fuente de "sabiduría legal" que eres. ¿Qué hubiese sido de alguas de mis traducciones sin tus cablecillos?*​ 
*Siento mucho que no nos vayamos a ver este viernes por los madriles; pero, como dices: otra vez será. Ahora: ¡a disfrutar de la playa! -vaya, vaya, que en Madrizzzzzzzzzz no hay playa-*​ 
*Un besazo desde Cataluña y a por 1.000 más.*​ 
*Montse*
*La Traductora del Poble Sec*​


----------



## the boss

Mil felicidades, una por cada post.

Ojala sigas enseñandonos cada día mas cosas (raras, a veces)

Bien por ti. Que todos te reconozcan tus logros


----------



## the boss

So, you are world famous now. Press won't leave you alone.
Who cares? You will always be our wise friend. It is good to have a wise friend. everybody should have a wise friend.


----------



## Dani California

Gracias Traductora, Gracias Boss
La verdad, me siento super-halagada, sobre todo viniendo de quien viene la felicitación. Soy yo la que tiene el privilegio de compartir este pequeño espacio cibernético con vosotros; Soy yo la que aprende de vosotros. Realmente soy una recién llegada, una aprendíz del inglés, mi meta es ayudar y aprender, algo borde a veces eso sí... así que pido perdón por mis salidas y mis comentarios que sé que no a todos gustan.
Traductora: Nos vemos pronto, para la próxima contad conmigo.
Boss: Que te voy a decir, eres tú el que me enseña a mí.
Besos para los dos y.... a ver si os alcanzo!!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Dani por tus primeros mil. Aunque no hemos coincidido mucho, sí te he leído bastante y siempre se aprende con tus aportes.

Nos vemos en los próximos chopotocientos mil.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Cleotis

Muchisimas felicidades por tu primer cumplepost!!!!!! 

La verdad es que no hemos coincidido mucho hasta ahora, pero si he leido cosas tuyas y coincido con antpax en que siempre se aprende con tus aportes. 

Enhorabuena y a seguir así!!!!

Saludos.


----------



## Dani California

Estimados Cleotis y Antpax; Me siento honrada por vuestras palabras, es un honor para mi compartir foro con personas como vosotros.
Un fuerte abrazo para ambos.

P.D. La primera ronda de cañas corre de mi cuenta, hay que celebrar el cumplepost. A la próxima reunión de Madrid no puedo ir, pero en la siguiente procuraré no faltar.


----------



## Lutien

Mi queridísima Dani, mi más ferviente enhorabuena. Eres de puta madre. Me apunto a esas cervezas. Saludos.


----------



## Doval

*CONGRATULATIONS DANI!!* BEWARE OF LAWYERS WHO AVER AND DOCTORS WITHOUT PINKIES!!


----------



## Doval

*¡ERES MI FORERA FAVORITA. ¡NO TIENES COMPETENCIA!*


----------



## Dani California

Hi Lutien, Hi Doval
Gracias por vuestras amables palabras.
Lutien: Estás preparada para nuestro próximo "asalto"? (dicho sea en términos cariñosos)
Doval: You are my favourite teacher. 
Lutien and I are waiting for you in Spain, when are you going to come?
Besos para los dos.


----------



## krolaina

¡¡Felicidades!!

No puedes ni imaginarte la cantidad de veces que te leo en el foro legal...me encanta porque además de ser muy útil para mí, ¡eres una estupenda fuente de conocimientos!. Muchísimas gracias por toda la ayuda, sigue así.

Y Tradu...no hay playa, pero hay unos churros.....


----------



## Dani California

Gracias por tu felicitación Krolaina y por tus palabras.
Veo en tu perfil que eres opositora, mucho ánimo y mucha suerte, yo también he pasado por ahí y se lo que és, así que te consejo paciencia y perseverancia.. el que la sigue la consigue 
Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## chics

Felicidades, Danielita, por llegar a esta cifra mítica y tan redonda ¿a qué nunca pensate que lo harías? Mil gracias.


----------



## Dani California

chics said:


> Felicidades, Danielita, por llegar a esta cifra mítica y tan redonda ¿a qué nunca pensate que lo harías? Mil gracias.


 
Hola Chics, realmente no lo pensaba, lo veía tan....lejos. El agradecimiento es mío por tu felicitación. 
Saludos


----------



## frida-nc

Dani, 
No pareces sufrir de cansancio, eres una maravilla.
Thank you for the beautifully crafted messages and for all your care.
It shows in everything you post.
¡Nos vemos!


----------



## Dani California

Hola Frida
Gracias por tus amables palabras. Soy yo la que aprende de tu saber hacer, de tu amabilidad y tus conocimientos.
Un fuerte abrazo.


----------

